# استطلاع هام : سيستخدم لطرح أنشطة مستقبلية حسب الدول



## م.محمد الكردي (3 مارس 2009)

أتمنى من الجميع المشاركة في هذا الاستطلاع بالاجابة عنه في الأعلى وتسجيل الحضور كمشاركة

وذكر مكان الاقامة لنتمكن مستقبلا من تشكيل فرق عمل من كل دولة على حدى لتنفيذ وتسجيل أنشطة

في مجال حماية البيئة واختراعات الطاقة المتجددة ....

الفكرة جيدة جدا لنثبت أننا لا نتكلم فقط وانما نعمل .... نريد أن نضمن المنتدى مجموعة من صور

انجازات أعضاء المنتدى ..... بارك الله فيكم.... وإلى الأمام دوما ...


----------



## عصام نورالدين (3 مارس 2009)

لقد بدأنا بالتنفيذ ...وشاركت أنا ..


----------



## قندس (3 مارس 2009)

يا سيدي مش غلط انا جاهز بالي بقدر عليه


----------



## ملك عمارة دمشق (3 مارس 2009)

موافقققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققققق


----------



## said1968 (6 مارس 2009)

لو سمحت
اريد ان اعرف من اين احمل الجدول الخاص بكفاءة خلايا الطاقه الشمسية خلال الاعوام
اكون شاكر جدا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (6 مارس 2009)

أخ سعيد أظنه متوفر في كاتلوج عندي ... أتمنى منك مراسلتي على بريدي الخاص الموجود في ملفي الشخصي

لارسله لك ...

شكرا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (6 مارس 2009)

نتمنى من الجميع متابعة الاستبيان وسنبدأ من 27/3/2009 بالتواصل مع الاعضاء لنناقش مايمكن تنفيذه ومن ثم

توثيقه في الملتقى من أنشطة صديقة للبيئة ...

بالتوفيق ...


----------



## العقاب الهرم (6 مارس 2009)

الــســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــودان


----------



## باعميران (8 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير يامشرفنا العزيز وادامك الله ذخرا لنا وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك ااامييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## عاشقة تراب الأقصى (8 مارس 2009)

حياك الله المشرف الباش مهندس محمد الكردي ,,,
أما عني شخصيا , فأنا جاهزة باذن الله لكل ما يطلب مني .... 

فأنا من أرض الرباط , أرض الشهداء والاستشهاديين , أرض الاسراء والمعراج , الأرض المباركة التي باركها الله تعالى , 
من أرض الصمود والعزة والشموخ , 
من نبض الأمة , 
من فلسطين المحتلة ,
من غزة المحاصرة ,


----------



## essam60 (8 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله على ماتقوم به من جهد


----------



## القبطان علي (8 مارس 2009)

ولما لا سيروا على بركة الله


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا لكم

أين أهل العراق ... توقعت أن يكونو كثرة !!! لما يصلني من طلبات منهم ؟؟


----------



## نيوتروني (12 مارس 2009)

اخي العزيز يسعدني ان اكون من اوائل العراقيين المشاركين و انا مهتم جدا" جدا" جدا" جدا" بالطاقة البديلة
وانا بالخدمة


----------



## ابو محمد الثالث (21 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم والرحمه 

مشكور اخي 
ولاكن ما هو الموضوع وماهي فكرنه حتي نشاركك الراي


----------



## المهندس ناصح (23 مارس 2009)

_انا من بلد المليون ميل مربع_
_من بلد العز والشموخ_
_ومستعد للتعاون في مشروع الطاقة المتجددة_
_انا سوداني_


----------



## مليكة الروح (25 مارس 2009)

انا عراقية واريد حقا توفير طاقة بديلة لما نعانيه من نقص في الطاقة الكهربائية والبترولية 
صدق او لاتصدق


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (27 مارس 2009)

جميل جدا

العدد كبداية ممتاز وسأطرح قريبا أنشطة يمكن البدئ بها ، وساطرح أيضا أفكار لتوثيقها ...

شكرا لكم


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (1 أبريل 2009)

المجموعات كالتالي:





مجموعة عمل فلسطين أعمال وانجازات موثقة ... 2009




مجموعة عمل الخليج أنجازات وأعمال موثقة .... 2009 




مجموعة عمل مصر أنجازات وأعمال موثقة .... 2009 




مجموعة عمل الأردن أنجازات وأعمال موثقة .... 2009 




مجموعة عمل سوريا أنجازات وأعمال موثقة .... 2009 




مجموعة عمل لبنان أنجازات وأعمال موثقة .... 2009 




مجموعة عمل العراق أنجازات وأعمال موثقة .... 2009 




مجموعة عمل ليبيا أنجازات وأعمال موثقة .... 2009




مجموعة عمل تونس والجزائر والمغرب أنجازات وأعمال موثقة .... 2009




مجموعة عمل عامة لباقي الدول من غير المذكور أنجازات وأعمال موثقة .... 2009


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (5 أبريل 2009)

هذا الاستفتاء حلو بس اكو مشكلة انا كل سنة بدولة او كل سنتان وبحكم عملي واذا القصد معرفة جنسية الاعضاء فانا عراقي 
تحياتي


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (5 أبريل 2009)

أخي محمد سجل في أخر خيار وهو الدول المتعددة ...

المهم نشاطك وليس جنسيتك .... نريد انجازات مهما قلت ... تحية لك


----------



## مراد بو معراف (5 أبريل 2009)

_جزاك الله كل خير اخي محمد الكردي_

_على هذه المبادرة _

_جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله_​


----------



## طاقة (8 أبريل 2009)

يشرفني أن اكون معكم في هذا العمل م. محمد ............ يداً بيد نبني الأفضل
وانا من سوريا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (9 أبريل 2009)

أخي طاقة تم طرح المجموعات وانتظر انجازاتكم ...


----------



## jeme ray (13 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## مالك606 (16 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
فكرة رائعه وأتمنى أن تنطلق إلى حيز التنفيذ العملي من خلال تشكيل فرق عمل ضمن كل بلد على حده وبعد ذلك يتم تجميع أعمال جميع الفرق لتعم الفائده على الجميع ويتم إنجاز الأعمال بشكل جدي وفعلي لأنه يداً واحدة لاتعمل ويجب المشاركة والعمل الجماعي لأنه بالتأكيد سنحقق نجاحات كبيره بإذن الله وأنا مستعد للمشاركه وبدء العمل


----------



## فيصل التميمي (18 أبريل 2009)

اتمنى ان نقوم بعمل منهجي ونحصل على نتائج على ارض الواقع ليس بالتنظير فقط


----------



## رجب يوسف السمالوطى (24 أبريل 2009)

شكرا حبيبى على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## اراس الكردي (29 أبريل 2009)

اخي الكريم محمد الكردي 
انا من العراق
ساتابع الموضوع وان شاء الله نفيد ونستفيد


----------



## mtak (15 سبتمبر 2009)

من مصر
و تحديدا السويس
و اريد بشدة تطبيق تجارب الطاقه البديله و خاصة الرياح و الطاقه الشمسيه


----------



## الساحر (15 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك .......فكرة ممتازة


----------



## محمد اسندر (22 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
لا شك بموضوعية الهدف بمثل هذه المبادرات و تشكرون عليها واسأل الله ان يبارك في جهودكم
ولكن هناك شيء ما مفقود في الامة العربية شيء واحد فقط .لا ادري ان كان الايمان او الانتماء او غيره . انا الان بالسنة الخامسة في مشروعي و لم اترك مؤسسة او حكومة او غيرها الا و راسلتها و اطلعتهم على مشروعي . لم اتلق ردا حتى بالرفض لدعم اختراعي الذي اثبت نجاحه على مستوى العالم و تلقيت عروضا من اكثر من دولة اجنبية و رفضتها رغبة مني لابقاءه عربيا و رغبة اكثر المضطلعين ايضا . لابد من وجود طريقة لايصال رسالة الى اصحاب رؤوس الاموال بضرورة دعم المخترعين فبدونهم لن تقوم للامة قائمة و هذا واضح فقادتنا الابطال السابقين و اللاحقين و بطولاتعم لم ينفعوا الامة بشيء ولا باي شيء . فالعلم وحده يمكن ان يصل بالامة الى بر الامان . لقد نجح اختراعي اقولها لكل من رفض حتى الرد علي بكلمة لا و لا يمكن لاي كان ان يدعي انه لم يسمع باختراعي ليأتي يوما و يقول ما حدا قالي . انا اليوم في تركيا و سترون انكم خنتم انفسكم و امتكم و اقول الى كل من يرى في نفسه ان يستطيع ان يبتكر شيئا اخرجو من الوطن العربي لتتمكن البشرية من الاستفادة من عقولكم فالعرب لا يملكون ارادتهم .


----------

